# God Of War



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I absolutely love the God of War games, yet have never made a sig before featuring Kratos. Shameful of me!

Thought I'd russel one up and post it as I'm in the sig making mood again.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice Ive been trying to figure out an idea for a sig.... Its hard!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Haha yeah it is. When in doubt, pic a decent game/movie. Find a stock photo and play around!

It was also pointed out to me that this render of Kratos looks like he's constipated. I didn't see it before. I can't not see it now. 

Sigh.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Haha yeah it is. When in doubt, pic a decent game/movie. Find a stock photo and play around!
> 
> It was also pointed out to me that this render of Kratos looks like he's constipated. I didn't see it before. I can't not see it now.
> 
> Sigh.


 
To me it looks like he is just about to sneeze lolz


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i like it!

also i have all 3 god of war games (including the PSP game) and i <3 them to death

one of the best games i ever played


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

First off GOD of WAR is the greatest Game EVER!!!! 20 Amazing sig kry awesome as usual buddy..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

YOU CHALLENGE ME MORTAL!? A GOD OF OLYMPUS!?

Best boss scene / line in a game EVER. I'm gutted he owned Poseidon though, I love Poseidon  

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The game is awesome, Ghost of Sparta coming soon. 

Now, as for the sig, it rocks.

Kratos always looks constipated, that's his "I'm really angry" face.


----------

